# FS: aquariums



## chwkmale (Feb 18, 2012)

sold everything


----------



## AquaSox (Jun 9, 2010)

do you want the ale or beer?


----------



## chwkmale (Feb 18, 2012)

type O and I have no idea how to correct it LOL


----------



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

Hey good to see you on here. I responded to your craigslist ad but had found a different tank. Good prices on your stuff. Free bump!!


----------



## chwkmale (Feb 18, 2012)

just reduced some prices


----------



## chwkmale (Feb 18, 2012)

new lower prices


----------



## chilliwackdave (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks for the hook up on the stand. Going to call you about the light I saw there. Your tanks look great by the way.


----------



## chwkmale (Feb 18, 2012)

new stuff new prices


----------



## Tiwaz (May 5, 2011)

Do you still have a 29gallon?


----------



## chwkmale (Feb 18, 2012)

no but I have a 50, 33 and a 20 long still


----------



## chwkmale (Feb 18, 2012)

still a few tanks left for sale


----------



## chwkmale (Feb 18, 2012)

bump bump bump


----------

